# John PLummer was a revelation to me just like John Dunstable cruelly underrated!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered John Plummer through Marcel Pérès ars subtlior the dawn of renaissance album, i was like hmm this if very interrestingJohn Plummer in league whit John Dunstable but less notorieous sadely.

I have a coouple of pizza cd of John Plummer whit cameo appearance, but i still got Bnf Missa of Plummer, english polyphony is quite beautifull and a logical step before franco-flemish triumph.

Anyoone know a new cd whit only Plummer work , i did not find any beside Bnf recording.

Thanks you guys, what do you think of mister Plummer, brilliant is he?


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I
> 
> Anyoone know a new cd whit only Plummer work , i did not find any beside Bnf recording.
> 
> ::


The Clerks Group, Brussels. I can't remember the Plummer mass on it, but I recall that the Frye was outstanding, better than Hilliard in the same music IMO,


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm going to recommend a composer to you, Nicholas Ludford, at his best on record in the Missa Virgo Dilectissima by Cardinall's Music. He has become better known recently through the work of Blue Heron, their recordings of the Peterhouse Partbooks, but I don't much like the blended and soprono dominated sound they make.

Oh and another, I expect you already know him, is John Sheppard - there are some fabulous, intense, recordings of Sheppard by David Wulstan.


----------

